# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Mucnina

## mamicakat

Rodila sam prije 4 tjedna. Dojim, super sam se oporavila ali sam vec u nekoliko navrata imala jake mucnine i to me brine. Da li je netko od vas imao mucnine i nakon poroda?

----------

